# Mounting box to ceiling grid



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

314.23


> (D) Suspended Ceilings. An enclosure mounted to structural or supporting elements of a suspended ceiling shall be not more than 1650 cm3 (100 in.3 ) in size and shall be securely fastened in place in accordance with either 314.23(D)(1) or (D)(2).
> (1) Framing Members. An enclosure shall be fastened to the framing members by mechanical means such as bolts, screws, or rivets, or by the use of clips or other securing means identified for use with the type of ceiling framing member(s) and enclosure(s) employed. The framing members shall be supported in an approved manner and securely fastened to each other and to the building structure.
> (2) Support Wires. The installation shall comply with the provisions of 300.11(A). The enclosure shall be secured, using identified methods, to ceiling support wire(s), including any additional support wire(s) installed for ceiling support. Support wire(s) used for enclosure support shall be fastened at each end so as to be taut within the ceiling cavity


and 



> 300.11 Securing and Supporting.
> 
> (A) Secured in Place. Raceways, cable assemblies, boxes, cabi‐ nets, and fittings shall be securely fastened in place.
> 
> (B) Wiring Systems Installed Above Suspended Ceilings. Support wires that do not provide secure support shall not be permitted as the sole support. Support wires and associated fittings that provide secure support and that are installed in addition to the ceiling grid support wires shall be permitted as the sole support. Where independent support wires are used, they shall be secured at both ends. Cables and raceways shall not be supported by ceiling grids.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

How is this different from a Grid bar and box ? 

It’s supported by the grid and then chained. 

I’m supporting from the grid but from below and I have an eye bolt going through the back which is chained to truss.

Looks like I’m good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’m assembling 17 of these X lights using 1900 boxes and 4 T5 fixtures, LED Lamps, gel packs creating a colored X. It will be fixed on the surface of the grid. I could be wrong but this looks like it would need 5 eye hooks chained supports. The boxes are mounted with a grid clip nut/bolt and an eye bolt into the ceiling with chain.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

